# Cold Smoke Temps



## duffman (Jul 27, 2015)

My Dad really wants me to smoke some cheese for a party he attending in September. I usually smoke cheese in late fall and early spring. I figure id I did it over night the temps outside should be good. Any suggestions on what type of outdoor temps I should be watching for? We have been sitting in the low 70's over night lately but I see a few low 60's on the horizon. Would low to mid 60's be to hot over night?


----------



## food junkie (Jul 27, 2015)

I have successfully smoked cheese in the low 80's.

Here in south La. it is just too hot this time of year to even try it.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jul 27, 2015)

What's your setup? Will there be heat generated with smoke?

60s-70s is good for smoking cheese provided that no heat is added to the process. 

I smoked cheese two weeks ago in similar temps - I have a setup with the AMPNS 2ft away from the smoker.


----------



## duffman (Jul 27, 2015)

I use a Amaz-N-Smoker with dust in a 18.5" Weber Smokey Mountain.


----------



## oregon smoker (Jul 27, 2015)

atomicsmoke said:


> What's your setup? Will there be heat generated with smoke?
> 
> 60s-70s is good for smoking cheese provided that no heat is added to the process.
> 
> I smoked cheese two weeks ago in similar temps - I have a setup with the AMPNS 2ft away from the smoker.










   I used yesterday todds dust unit and it only added 1 1/2 degrees to my smoker, so with more information we could have more help.

Happy Smokin,

Tom


----------



## cmayna (Jul 27, 2015)

Dust is the best for cold smoking.  It raises the temp the least.


----------



## smokin' burt (Jul 27, 2015)

I recently purchased a AMNPS which will burn both pellets or sawdust. I have not used it yet but intend to very soon as I have a couple lbs. of hickory sawdust and want to try it out. The average day high temps here in the mountainous region of northern PA this time of year are in the 80's but the nighttime temps can drop anywhere from the mid 60's or into the 50's. So I'm thinking if I smoke some cheese in my MES, I'm gonna wait til about 9-10 pm before I start. I also plan on placing at least one, maybe two frozen gallon milk jugs inside the unit to keep the temp even cooler and run my AMNPS with the hickory sawdust. The only thing that has me concerned is if it will stay lit during the 4-5?? hour period that I smoke the cheese.

I've never smoked cheese, it's going to be trial and tribulation for me as well.

SMB


----------



## duffman (Jul 28, 2015)

You are going to love smoking cheese 

 smokin' burt
 it is addictive.


----------



## cmayna (Jul 28, 2015)

For me, 4-5 hours of smoking cheese is too much smoke flavor.  You lose the flavor of the cheese.   I do 3 hours max.


----------



## smokin' burt (Jul 29, 2015)

cmayna said:


> For me, 4-5 hours of smoking cheese is too much smoke flavor.  You lose the flavor of the cheese.   I do 3 hours max.


Well Sir...

I may just try it your way the first time then and see how it comes out! Do you flip each block or chunk of cheese about halfway through the smoking process or just let it ride?

Thanks,

SMB


----------



## cmayna (Jul 29, 2015)

Typically I don't bother flipping the blocks but this last time, I kinda wish I did.  Since you're cold smoking, you not worried about losing heat when opening the door, so......why not?    You could also do half of the lot at 3 hours and the balance at your 5 hour mark.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 29, 2015)

DUFFMAN said:


> My Dad really wants me to smoke some cheese for a party he attending in September. I usually smoke cheese in late fall and early spring. I figure id I did it over night the temps outside should be good. Any suggestions on what type of outdoor temps I should be watching for? We have been sitting in the low 70's over night lately but I see a few low 60's on the horizon. Would low to mid 60's be to hot over night?


Got any room in there for one or two of these??

Filled 3/4 full, I keep a number of these in my freezer at all times. In this one I had Bacon above this.













ribs and mods 009.jpg



__ tailgate72
__ Oct 26, 2011


----------



## smokin' burt (Jul 29, 2015)

DUFFMAN said:


> You are going to love smoking cheese SMOKIN' BURT it is addictive.


No doubt DUFFMAN... the roots of my love for smoked anything run deep! When I was a little kid, my Gramma, ( my Dad's Mom) was up there in years and she passed on when I was about 7. One particular memory I have of her was that she used to buy smoked Herring strips from the little town grocer where they lived back in the day. She used to keep one or two in her apron pocket while she was doing her household chores and she would break me off a little chunk now and then when I was there for a visit. I remember it being quite dry and VERY strong tasting of smoke and salt, but for some reason I liked it. I believe they were called "Kippered Herring" and that's probably what instilled my love for smoked things at an early age. 

SMB


----------



## smokin' burt (Aug 2, 2015)

Well I did a few blocks of cheese last night in the MES 30 with a AMNPS and Cherry sawdust. Sorry no pics. I smoked a block each of Tomato Basil Cheddar, Monterey Jack, Colby, and Pepper Jack. At 9 pm the outside temp here was 62 so I cut each block into thirds and placed them on a rack evenly spaced. I loaded about 1-1/2 rows of the AMNPS with dust and after removing my chip tray and pulling the chip loader out partway to allow for more airflow, I fired up the dust and gave it 8-10 min to get a good smoke rolling then placed it in the space to the left of the heat element. I removed the other racks, set the water pan in and placed a frozen gallon jug of water in it then put the rack of cheese on the second slot down. Left the top vent open and put the probe of my Brinkman dial through one of the openings and left it there. I flipped the blocks of cheese at 1-1/2 hrs and still had good smoke so I gave it another 1-1/2 hrs. The temp (according to my Brinkman dial) was hovering around 52-54 degrees. The cheese came out great! Not a lot of color but not bad and I think it could have stood another hour in the smoke but I pulled it off, plated it and wrapped it with cling wrap to rest until vac seal sometime today.

SMB


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 2, 2015)

Sounds like you did everything about right, SMB !!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Be much better in a few weeks!!

Bear


----------



## smokin' burt (Aug 2, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Sounds like you did everything about right, SMB !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Bear...

I saved out a chunk of each for us to eat now and vac sealed the rest for later. My Mrs. B-day is in two weeks so I'll bust some out then and we'll can enjoy it with a bottle of her favorite wine!

SMB


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 2, 2015)

SMOKIN' BURT said:


> Thanks Bear...
> 
> I saved out a chunk of each for us to eat now and vac sealed the rest for later. My Mrs. B-day is in two weeks so I'll bust some out then and we'll can enjoy it with a bottle of her favorite wine!
> 
> SMB


Exactly what I would do!!

I always eat (Sample) a little first----Just because it will get even better in a few weeks doesn't mean you aren't allowed to eat any before that.  That would be Stupid!!

2 weeks will be Awesome!!

Bear


----------



## smokin' burt (Aug 3, 2015)

Hey Bear,

I see you're from Macungie. I used run around your neck o' the woods from time to time. I have friends in a number of those little burgs in upper Bucks Co. and my son attended Kutztown 4 yrs. so I know where your at brother!

SMB


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 3, 2015)

SMOKIN' BURT said:


> Hey Bear,
> 
> I see you're from Macungie. I used run around your neck o' the woods from time to time. I have friends in a number of those little burgs in upper Bucks Co. and my son attended Kutztown 4 yrs. so I know where your at brother!
> 
> SMB


Yup----We've only been here for about 12 years. Originally from Richlandtown, and Graduated from Quakertown High School, back in '66 (50th Class Reunion next year!!)

Where you at in Northeast PA??----I did a lot of Hunting & Fishing up there for a lot of years!!

Your Son was a Cow-Tipper???
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## smokin' burt (Aug 3, 2015)

Bear...

I sent you a PM...

SMB


----------



## oregon smoker (Aug 3, 2015)

temps dropped today. going to run at least the second batch (reruns due to it being too cold) and if the temps hold I will get the third batch in pics to follow....

Tom


----------



## duffman (Aug 12, 2015)

Monday night Temps got down to around 60 so did my 11 pound cheese smoke. I had cheddar, chipotle cheddar, horseradish cheddar, pepper jack, habanero jack, gouda, havarti and munster on there. Got them all resting on fridge now waiting for their big day.

The before pic.












20150810_180823.jpg



__ duffman
__ Aug 12, 2015






The after pic.












20150811_062125.jpg



__ duffman
__ Aug 12, 2015


----------



## oregon smoker (Aug 13, 2015)

it was a struggle with the temps but finally got the last batch done...so now have more back stock, cheddar, white cheddar, provolone, Gouda, Swiss, Jarlsberg and Gorgonzola. here a a couple pics, too many nights but worth it.













after dry time 2.JPG



__ oregon smoker
__ Aug 13, 2015


















fresh out of smoker.JPG



__ oregon smoker
__ Aug 13, 2015


















after dry time.JPG



__ oregon smoker
__ Aug 13, 2015






just checked them after about 10 days and the color has come up quite nicely, flavors there as well. these were done with Apple chips or pellets (used both depending) when they are ready for final sealing and waxing I will post the final coloring.

Tom


----------



## smokin' burt (Aug 13, 2015)

I opened some of mine yesterday after having been vac sealed and in the fridge for two weeks. The color and taste have definitely improved! Tomorrow is the Mrs. B-day so I'm going to grill her a nice chunk of Wild Salmon complemented with baked potato, our own Bruschetta and a bottle of her favorite wine with some of the smoked cheese.

SMB


----------



## duffman (Aug 14, 2015)

SMOKIN' BURT said:


> Tomorrow is the Mrs. B-day so I'm going to grill her a nice chunk of Wild Salmon complemented with baked potato, our own Bruschetta and a bottle of her favorite wine with some of the smoked cheese.
> 
> SMB



Sounds like a good birthday!


----------



## smokin' burt (Aug 14, 2015)

Duffman,

Yes I'm sure she'll be pleased. She's a "good un" and I try to keep her happy!

SMB


----------



## oregon smoker (Aug 16, 2015)

Here is the update on the cheese run, the first batch has been opened .... with some testing with crackers and the latest Summer sausage Jalapeno cheese logs, according to the critics both were a home run.

ready to seal up, Provolone, Jarlsberg, White Sharp Cheddar, Sharp Cheddar













24 day rest.JPG



__ oregon smoker
__ Aug 16, 2015






Two more batches still resting













24 day rest 2.JPG



__ oregon smoker
__ Aug 16, 2015






ready to meet the fresh Summer Sausage Jalapeno Smoked Cheddar and/or other cheese and crackers













first slice 2.JPG



__ oregon smoker
__ Aug 16, 2015






Now sliced as well,,













ready to meet cheese and crackers 2.JPG



__ oregon smoker
__ Aug 16, 2015






Keep on Smokin 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Tom


----------



## duffman (Aug 17, 2015)

Question about your summer sausage with cheese in it. Did you just chop the cheese up and mix it in the meat. Also what temps did you smoke the summer sausage at?


----------



## smokin' burt (Aug 17, 2015)

The cheese from my first run got wiped out over the weekend so I did another batch last night. A block each of Horseradish, Light Sharp Cheddar, Habanero Cheddar, and Tomato Basil Cheddar. It was still very warm and humid here last night when I started at 9pm (72 degrees) but with a frozen jug of ice in the MES I was able to keep the temp down around 60. As with the last run, I used Cherry sawdust in my AMAZN smoke tray with good result. Did two hours of smoke, flipped the cheese and did two more hrs. Cheese looks and tastes great. Now it's time to wrap and let it rest.

SMB


----------



## oregon smoker (Aug 17, 2015)

DUFFMAN said:


> Question about your summer sausage with cheese in it. Did you just chop the cheese up and mix it in the meat. Also what temps did you smoke the summer sausage at?


yes I chopped the cheese up in about a 3/16 square. I then separated them onto a paper plate and put into the freezer over night so when it goes into the meat mix the cheese is frozen. I tried to keep the temps as close to 170 as possible but had a few spikes to 180 at the final temp. I started it around 100 and slowly brought up the temps. I pulled them at about 160 degrees IT

Keep on Smokin,

Tom


----------



## duffman (Aug 17, 2015)

Oregon Smoker said:


> yes I chopped the cheese up in about a 3/16 square. I then separated them onto a paper plate and put into the freezer over night so when it goes into the meat mix the cheese is frozen. I tried to keep the temps as close to 170 as possible but had a few spikes to 180 at the final temp. I started it around 100 and slowly brought up the temps. I pulled them at about 160 degrees IT
> 
> Keep on Smokin,
> 
> Tom


How long did it take you to get to 160 internal temp?


----------



## oregon smoker (Aug 17, 2015)

after one hr no smoke at 100 +or- it took between 3 an 3 1/2 hrs to have them up to temp. using apple dust and some pellets (controlling heat).

Tom


----------

